

Why You Can’t Trust Google - dnewcome
http://gigaom.com/2009/09/24/why-you-cant-trust-google/

======
vijayr
Yet another misleading headline - it should be something like "Why google apps
is not reliable" or such.

This headline reads like Google violated some privacy stuff...

